# Cerenia



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

today rose had a Cerenia injection and was given pills for 5 days starting tomorrow. She has been vomiting since Friday morning. At first I said it was a little fluke but after the second day vomiting I went to the vet. Well, Dh ended up staying with her as I had an office app't. I did not get to talk to the vet and I left my cell at the dance studio picking up my DD. What a morning.

Back to the point. I have been reading online the Pfizer Animal Health studies on Cerenia and it looks pretty grim. 10 dogs out of 206 died, 2 were euthanized and other adverse reactions.

Does anyone have any experience with this med?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We use cerenia all of the time... It works well. The only adverse reaction I have seen using it, is that it does sting when given as an injection. If you read the package insert on aspirin or the like, you would not want to use it... We also use ondansetron to help with vomiting.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

DH said that she yelped when given the injection. I have been watching it to make sure it does not swell and also that she does not get a rash. She is quite subdued and she pants, she doesn't normally pant.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I took her in initially and then DH had to replace me so I could make it to the office. While there I asked for a blood work to rule out pancreatitis and also to check her ears for ear infection. For some reason her ears were more dirty than usual - I clean them every week. Also she has been shedding a lot. The vet stated that due to the temperature changes (warm cold warm cold warm) a lot of dogs in our area are shedding a lot.

Also made hamburger and rice cooked separately in chicken broth and then took the fat off the hamburger and mixed it with the rice.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella has been shedding much more than usual too. It's easy to tell since she spends a lot of time on a large black area rug. I was wondering if that's something that happens at this age. Our temperatures have been fluctuating a lot. Maybe she's finally shedding like most Goldens do. She didn't really shed all that much before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

While I was in the room with Rose waiting on the bloodwork and DH I heard someone with another golden 4 yrs old complaining about excessive shedding as well, more than usual; it wasn't even 5 minutes after I asked the vet the same Q.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Make sure you use 20 minute long grain rice. And if you use broth, it must be fat free. Supposedly the cerenia injection doesn't hurt as much if kept in the fridge...


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't remember what kind of white rice I have since it out of the box and in dispensing container. I did rinse it couple times before cooking. Is any other rice dangerous?


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

I've used cerenia countless times and never had any problems. The only thing it did was help the vomiting. Monte never had an injection though, but did have an anti-nausea injection of something else (I think it started with a D but cannot remember the name) and he did have a reaction to that where he pooped in his sleep. It was the oddest reaction and had never been documented, but it only happened twice, and the only two times he was given the injection. 

But as far as cerenia goes it worked wonders for us. Hope that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Andy's been on Cerenia a number of times the past year with no troubles. It's been a lifesaver for us.

In our experience, the best thing you can do besides Cerenia is give your girl's GI time to settle down. When they vomit, the flora in their GI tract (good bacteria) gets depleted and needs time to restore. Take her off of food for 24 hours, then begin feeding her little bits of chicken and rice. 

Andy wouldn't touch boiled chicken this time, so we found he responded incredibly well to Parmesan chicken with the breading taken off and lightly rinsed under the faucet the first day to get any grease off of it. We put brown rice and water in the casserole dish we baked the Parmesan chicken in. It smelled good too. We fed no more than 1/2 a cup at a time, 1/4 cup rice/chicken to begin with

Dogs have 100,000 times the sense of smell people do, and it was the only thing that got him interested in food. Smell is everything to dogs, and 90% of our sense of taste too. Food has to interest them.

Their GI tracts/stomachs need time to normalize. It's so worrying when they vomit then won't eat. I know you're worried. Give it time and things should work out OK

I wish you all the best


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

BTW, once their GI tracts kick in to normal you can gradually ease their regular food back in. In the past we've started with 10%, then 20% (and so on_ of the rice/chicken portion over a few days.

They know when they feel well again and will eat normally when they're back to 100%. If your vet is experienced, he/she will know different options to treat them if there is more to the nausea than just something they ate or got into that caused it in the first place.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We are Cerenia veterans with Toby. We usually get the injection, which does sting. I usually rub it for a minute or so after it's given. We just went through a round of two injections with Toby's last gastro/colitis episode. I'm not sure the first injection did the trick this time around, but the second one seemed to help turn the tide towards recovery.

It does take a while for the GI tract to get back to normal after an episode. With Toby we usually do the canned ID instead of the boiled chicken and rice since he is IBD, but if you do the bland diet, I'd be careful that it is as bland as can be (little fat and little sodium). 

As far as the shedding, Toby went through a major coat change/shed and it was very noticeable to his regular vet. While I thought it was a stress induced situation given he's got a pesky little puppy trying to bite his ears, the vet said she's seen a number of dogs going through it this winter due to our colder winter and the need to use our heaters. I think in Toby's case it's a combination of both. 

I hope she's feeling better soon! It's so hard to see them suffer like this.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope she's better fast!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

grrr, last throw up was at 8am yesterday morning. She held water good and she ate hamburger and rice at 7pm yesterday evening. After two long walk in the back yard still no poopoo. She ate also this morning at 7am. 
Ironic part is that I know she is not quite herself since she is heeling and walking like a perfect little angel. I slept last night on the floor with her. She cuddled for most part. 
Wonder if it is a bug, weather went from freezing temps to 75 degrees. In my poor simple mind I thought she got the flu that I was battling for the past two weeks. Vet advised they don't get our flu. 
I wish I had my cell where I have his cell phone #stored. I don't like calling him at home. With the cell he can choose to answer the phone or call me back when he has time; if I call the home his fam may answer and it's like I am forcing him to talk.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have often found that after my dog had a little stomach bug, throwing up or diarrhea, it takes a while for poop to be back to normal. Remember, yuor dog has eaten far less, so there is less waste. If she is drinking and keeping food down, that's all good. She'll poop again when she needs to.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you Sweet Girl. The waiting is the killer. I so much want to rule out any blockage.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

We have also used Cerenia several times - gotten the injection as well as the pill. As I recall the first day after she was still acting puny and was not herself. It took about 48 hours before Belle was acting more like herself, so I would just give it a little time. The no vomit is a good sign.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I just looked at my records and it took Belle about 24 hours or so too poop after the Cerenia....so seems it may be plugging that up some also.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Claudia M said:


> Thank you Sweet Girl. The waiting is the killer. I so much want to rule out any blockage.


I agree with Belle's Mom that it takes a while for the poop to flow after Cerenia- that's been our experience. If you think there could be a blockage possibility, then I'd push for an x-ray to rule it out.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

YAY!!! Poopoo #1 just arrived and there is nothing in there. Cautiously feeding a little at a time! A little regular food mixed in with a little rice and burger.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Only dog people understand how exciting it is when they FINALLY poop!! 
Good news!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

ahhh...the sweet sign of poop.

I agree with Hotel4dogs - only true dog people understand!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

poopoo#2 was not until this morning at 8:30am. And there was a piece of yellow plastic at the end of it. 
Dilema #1 - were the H E double L does it come from
Dilema #2 - is there more to come out?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Belle's Mom said:


> ahhh...the sweet sign of poop.
> 
> I agree with Hotel4dogs - only true dog people understand!


I agree with you both! How often have we all stood outside, or walked along the street, thinking, please please please? (Just this very morning in our case).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Claudia M said:


> poopoo#2 was not until this morning at 8:30am. And there was a piece of yellow plastic at the end of it.
> Dilema #1 - were the H E double L does it come from
> Dilema #2 - is there more to come out?


Any updates?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

there hasn't been any more poopoo since this morning. Normally she has two a day. I guess since she has not had the full meals as she normally does I should expect another one in the am. 
I still cannot figure out where the plastic is coming from. All the shot shells are away from her reach. I looked and double looked everywhere in the ENTIRE house and triple checked my daughter's room and can't seem to figure it out. 
All I can think is something from neighbors recycling bin must have blown into our backyard. 
So far no throw ups today and she is pretty much back on the eating schedule as of this morning.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

As I predicted #3 came and no more signs of plastic. 
And after only a couple days of this I am having a complete brat on my hands. 
She now goes crazy over the burger and rice. She obviously thinks that I am her full time cook. 
She was jumping full of joy and full of energy all the way back into the house after #3. So we HAD to follow up with some commands and some work on Drop it and down in the house. I so wanted to do it outside since that's where she was misbehaving but it is pouring down rain.


----------

